# TIN for Asawa



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All,
I am looking to get a US TIN for my wife here in PI. I thought I read awhile back someone posted about an office in Angeles where they got a US TIN for their filipina wife. I did a search but no luck. Anyone with recent experience? Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hozpypr said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking to get a US TIN for my wife here in PI. I thought I read awhile back someone posted about an office in Angeles where they got a US TIN for their filipina wife. I did a search but no luck. Anyone with recent experience? Thanks


That's a new one on me as well. The very best thing to do under these circumstances is to contact the Social Security office 
At The US Embassy in Manila for accurate information.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried, twice, to get a TIN for my Filipina wife when I was living in PH but couldn’t.

The reason was the dumb heads in the US. They’d give you any reason to say no and you’d have to contest it. Knowing how long they mail something would simply waste the time. It doesn’t matter how fast you respond.

It’s as if they don’t want to, but they say on their website it’s doable.

Now that we are in the US, I will see to it, again.

I filed married but separate. She signed the W7, got the IRS tax copy and the cover letter listing everything. 

Exept, I didn’t send her physical passport for fear of it getting lost. Instead, I included her original birth certificate, marriage certificate plus her postal and SSS (two picture IDs) and still they said no!

I finally resigned to using an agent they list on their website. They will not reply or out of business!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually getting the ITIN for your spouse is pretty simple, request it along with the filing of your income tax in Jan/Feb 2018. You do not need to send your spouses passport instead you can get a red ribbon copy from DFA to send along with the application(Fm W-7) for the ITIN. You will forward the tax return and application to a different address(listed on W-7) than you normally send the income tax return. The RAO(Jim Boyd) in Angeles I think is a certifying agent and can handle the transaction if Angeles is convenient for you. I think there is a charge for the service. I sent my spouses application in 2015 with no problems. ITIN is handled by IRS not SSA.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/taxpayer-identification-numbers-tin

https://1925mcarthur.wixsite.com/raoangeles

Chuck


----------



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks bidrod, much appreciated.


----------

